# Liberar por imei alcatel ot159



## chucky.122 (Mar 9, 2009)

hola amigos del foro bueno tengo un alcatel ot159 ya viejo para mi lo que quiero hacer desbloquearlo mediante una pagina  mediante imei lo tengo a movistar y mediante una pagina que sea gratis porque no quiero andar pagando por un celular viejo es para un proyecto de electronica bueno si alguien me pudiera ayudar se los agradeceria desde ya muchas gracias.


----------

